# SL5 to SL3 swap out



## laserbob (Nov 23, 2015)

If I had to do a quick swop from an SL5 (SWM) LNB to an SL3 (SWM) would it work without re aligning the dish? Or is it just too far off?


----------



## grover517 (Sep 29, 2007)

I have done this swap from an SWM5 to a SWM3 and back again a few times with my new camping setup. Initial alignment was done with a SWM5 and when I did the swap to the SWM3 I noticed a slight drop off in signal levels. I also re-aligned the dish with a SWM3 initially and then swapped in the SWM 5 and actually got better signal levels with no further alignment. So for me, I don't anticipate having to re-align in the future when doing the swap. YMMV. 

The only thing I had to ensure I did was to go into each connected receiver/dvr and rerun setup. When doing so, my receivers automatically detected the change and adjusted their settings accordingly.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Technically speaking you should re-peak the dish as the 5 is heavier than the 3. However the change should be very minor perhaps a point or two at Max. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laserbob (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks, This info lets me know that there are other issues at hand. (& that I can do a quick swop if I have too)


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I want to swap from sl3 to sl5. Do I have to change any information at receiver? What sat do I put meter reader at to check signal power?


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

gomezma1 said:


> I want to swap from sl3 to sl5. Do I have to change any information at receiver? What sat do I put meter reader at to check signal power?


Yes you have to rerun the satellite setup so that it detects that it now has the two extra satellites. On older receivers you have to run the setup and manually select which kind of LNB system you are using.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

gomezma1 said:


> I want to swap from sl3 to sl5. Do I have to change any information at receiver? What sat do I put meter reader at to check signal power?


just run setup again


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

dreadlk said:


> Yes you have to rerun the satellite setup so that it detects that it now has the two extra satellites. On older receivers you have to run the setup and manually select which kind of LNB system you are using.


TY.


----------

